# Electronic Music



## farris

Hello Friend .. How are you .?

Anyone Know about Electronic Music and best Music List Of Electronic Music . 

Thank you ..


----------



## LHB

I'm not a big electronic music buff, but here's three of my favorites.














There's also a crazy remix of Xenakis' Persepolis by Ryoji Ikeda called 'Per Se'.


----------



## Delicious Manager

One of the great classics; Luciano Berio's _Visage_. Don't listen to this in the dark!





İlhan Mimaroǧlu - _Le tombeau d'Edgar Poe_





Morton Subotnick - The Wild Bull


----------



## Guest

3-disc boxed set available on Amazon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am afraid this stuff would drive me nuts. I am not sure how you get into this kind of music, if it is music.


----------



## farris

Yes Great . It Nice and Awesome Song.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And if you want to learn more about electronic music, you might find this lecture very interesting. I watched it recently and got a lot out of it:


----------



## Guest




----------



## farris

Are you Search for the best Electronic Music in LA? The Top Electronic Music which I have downloaded recently From DJ Subconscious. Just Check this Link. Red Lingerie

https://www.whatpeopleplay.com/?redirect=/labeldetails/Lupara-Records/id/000006573

https://www.trackitdown.net/recordlabel/135631/lupara-records.html


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Amadeus Tentacles

What do you mean electronic music? haha Like are you talking about more rave stuff or like more minimalistic electronic?


----------



## jailhouse

Florestan said:


> I am afraid this stuff would drive me nuts. I am not sure how you get into this kind of music, if it is music.


This just in folks. Decades of worship for composers Stockhausen Berio and Xenakis are merely hipsters trying to be cool. It's not music guys, stop pretending.. Florestan from the internet said so :lol:


----------



## Pugg

jailhouse said:


> This just in folks. Decades of worship for composers Stockhausen Berio and Xenakis are merely hipsters trying to be cool. It's not music guys, stop pretending.. Florestan from the internet said so :lol:


And why not, he's entitled to his own opinion, which by the way was a year ago.


----------

